# Mother's Day Remake



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Until I read this little tidbit of info this morning, I didn't give a rat's ass about this film. The ultra *True Blood* hottie herself, Deborah Ann Woll is set to star. Boy Howdy!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16992


----------

